# Learning Portuguese in Tavira



## Rob_Brice (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi Everyone

Can anyone recommend a teacher of Portuguese who is based in Tavira? I've been looking and can't seem to find anyone.

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Mark427 (Dec 22, 2020)

Do they need to be in Tavira?...As long as you have an internet connection you could use italki.There are dozens of native speakers available at reasonable prices and you can shedule a time to suit yourself.The 1st lesson is usually half price.It uses their own classroom or zoom, skype etc for face to face lessons. If your shy or dont have a webcam you can still take lessons, they just wont be able to see you.


----------



## Rob_Brice (Aug 6, 2016)

Thanks. Ideally based in Tavira since we are currently here, but Italki is of course an alternative.


----------

